# New Nintendo IP 'Splatoon'



## snap (Mar 24, 2015)

Splatoon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Game looks real fun, wish it was for pc too...

Splatoon - Story Mode: Level 5 Floating Sponge Garden



Spoiler






Splatoon - Splat Zones Muiltplayer Gameplay



Spoiler






Splatoon - Story Mode, Splat Zones, Online, & more!



Spoiler


----------



## snap (Apr 11, 2015)




----------

